# AEP Ohio Adds 26,000 Acres to ReCreation Land



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

AEP Ohio continues to add to their conservation legacy with the opening of an additional 26,000-acres in the ReCreation Land agreement area.More...

More...


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Wow..thats pretty vague.


----------

